# What kind of gear for big sharks?



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

What size reel/rod and line strength should I be looking to get to catch some sharks off of the beach??


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Depends on what big is.

4/0 reel, 30# line minimum will catch something you'd be happy to get your pic taken with.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

^^ what he said. Depends on what your definition of big is. Sharks around here range anywhere from 1ft-13ft.
1-3ft = most spinning tackle in the 5000-6000(30 lbs line) size reel can handle it
3-6ft = i would reccomend a 4/0 or 6/0 conventional (40-60lbs line)
6ft+ = 9/0 or bigger. (60+lbs line)

Im no expert though. Only caught two 5 ft sandbar sharks on my 9/0. That thing was like a winch on those fish.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Casted rigs on Spinning gear, nothing smaller than 8K.

I use older Penn 9500SS reels with improved drags & stainless double dogs with 15 tooth ratchets. 
They're spooled with 300 yards of 65# braid & topped with 50# mono. I use X-Heavy 12' rods.
Rod 7-12', you'll get better leverage with a shorter rod, but give up some casting distance.
These are intended for small/medium sharks up to 6' or so.

For yakked baits, I would not recommend anything smaller than a 6/0, and would recommend the 6/0 wide.
I fish a Penn 6/0wide (50# mono) & a Penn 9/0 (130# braid topped with 80# mono) that are heavily modified with improved drags, stainless high ratio gears, double dogged and stainless internal/external parts.
I also fish a stock Penn 12/0 spooled with 1000 yards of 100# mono.
These are on 5'6", Heavy, stand-up boat rods.
These are the big fish rods, anything over 6'.
I've caught 6-9' sharks on the 6/0 & 9/0, and over 11' on the 12/0.
The 8'+ Scalloped Hammer in my avatar was caught on my 6/0.

If you are targeting BIG sharks, doing LONG drops with BIG baits and aiming for 12' or better.
Nothing smaller than a Penn 12/0.
I would suggest going big or going home, go for a big 2 speed with plenty of drag & line capacity.
Nothing says serious like an Everol 18/0 or 20/0.


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

He's right! Everol 18/0 or 20/0 will definitely catch you a shark! 

My buddies and I use nothing smaller than 9/0 with 100lb braid topped with 100 yards of 80lb mono... that's our smallest setup. A nice 9/0 Senator or a Squall 50W, they are the lowest I would go personally if you have a kayak. If you have money to blow, Avet 50W will work wonders out on the beach too!


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Diablogod269 said:


> He's right! Everol 18/0 or 20/0 will definitely catch you a shark!
> 
> My buddies and I use nothing smaller than 9/0 with 100lb braid topped with 100 yards of 80lb mono... that's our smallest setup. A nice 9/0 Senator or a Squall 50W, they are the lowest I would go personally if you have a kayak. If you have money to blow, Avet 50W will work wonders out on the beach too!


Never had an issue with my Avet 30w from the beach, including multiple shark over 10'.


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

Quackjn said:


> Never had an issue with my Avet 30w from the beach, including multiple shark over 10'.


You really can't go wrong with Avet in general... 

They're the favorite among myself and my team!


----------



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

I know It's been a month since I asked this..Been busy and forgot I posted! I'm kind of thinking I'll just go with the 6/0 wide senator. However, I can get the senator 9/0 for basically the same price. Any reasons to go with one over the other?? Will strictly be for sharking off the beach for now, as I don't have a boat lol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Always go big with sharks, more line & more drag equal more of a chance when you hook a big'un.

6/0w is the minimum for sharking in my opinion.
The one thing about the 6/0w is that with practice you can easily cast with it, a big plus on a day too rough or without a yak to paddle out.

9/0 is better overall for yakked baits, more drag & line capacity.

If you are going to shark regularly and yak baits out, save a few more bucks and get 12/0.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

9/0 minimum for big sharks, 12/0 or bigger if you really want to get after them. I've got a 16/0 with 130lb dacron with a 130lb mono topshot. When we used to be REALLY serious about it I had a thousand or so yards of super braid backing, to dacron, to mono topshot. With that setup you could yak the baits out as far as you wanted to go in the yak.

For us, the bigger reels were more about line capacity to be able to yak the baits out further more so than fighting capacity. With 100lb ++ line you can crank the drag down and horse them if you need to. If you want a fight out of a smaller fish, just loosen the drag and let them scream. Nobody says you have to have the drag cranked down all the time.... but it sure is nice to use when you need it!

Funny story on my 16/0.. Bought it when I was in college, special ordered it from a tackle shop locally... Only ordered, and paid for a 12/0... bout crapped my pants when the box came in and it was a 16/0  The guy at the store said 'i can send it back and get a 12/0 for you instead' lol, NOT!!!

I would imagine you could get a used 12/0 or bigger, with rod (and hopefully line) for about the same price as a new 9/0 setup. You can easily replace the drag washers, other than that the reels are fairly bulletproof if taken care of.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

On a side/safety note... When yaking baits out at night, it is NICE to tie a red glow stick to the kayakers back, and a green one to his front (tied directly to the life jacket) That way the crew on the beach can keep a lookout for him and if the shit hits the fan they can offer assistance (or call for help).


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I use an old style Penn 6/0 with FULL custom internals. Stainless Sleeve, Black Pearl Stainless CNC Machined main and pinion gears, Carbon 9+1 drag stack, double dogged with stainless dogs, etc. It is able to hold 65lb of drag at full spool. I have it spooled with 900yards of 80lb braid and 100 yards of 100lb Malin mono leader. I havent come across anything that it cant handle yet.

When you start talking about 12/0 and bigger reels, you have to start thinking about weight too. Not only are you fighting the fish, you are holding that rod and reel up. Possibly for several hours! With my 6/0, I use a fighting belt with a gimble. With anything bigger and you are going to want a harness just to support the reel. haha


----------



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for all of the info! I'm thinking of just going with the 9/0, now I need to figure out which rod and line.. I've never done 2 different types of line. I'm assuming a large amount of braid with some mono topshot? is topshot a type of mono, or is that just what you call the 100 or however many yards you put on the "top" of the braid?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

The braid backing should be for line capacity, and should be heavier than the mono topshot. 
You want the cheaper mono to break before the expensive braid.

For sharking the topshot is typically a heavy mono for the purpose of abrasion resistance.
Depending on where you fish, bottom types and length of drops will dictate how long and how heavy you should be looking at.
For example if you're doing 300 yard drops across one bar, you're probably going to want at least a 150 yard topshot to allow the mono to lay across the bar and not the braid. If you've a lot of shell or rock you'll want to go as heavy as possible.

When I last had my 9/0 professionally spooled, we laid down 3-4 layers of 50# mono for a backing, put 600 yards of Jerry Brown hollow core 130# atop that and used a served connection to top off with 130 yards of Momoi Diamond 80# mono.
Next time I get it respooled it'll be 130/100.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I've caught sharks to 7'8" on 30lb cast gear (13ft rod and an Abu Garcia 9000) and over 8ft on 40lb (12ft rod and a daiwa sealine 50ha). They are very easy to catch and do not require a 12/0 and 130lb line with custom rods, especially if your going to do it every once in awhile. No need for custom reels or upgraded parts. You can get a penn spin fisher SSV 9500, fill it with 50lb braid and leave room for 100yrds of 30lb mono, throw it on a 12ft penn prevail, torque or ocean master rod and your in business. Use an 80lb shock leader and 3ft of coated 135 or 210lb wire and a 10/0 owner circle hook.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> I've caught sharks to 7'8" on 30lb cast gear (13ft rod and an Abu Garcia 9000) and over 8ft on 40lb (12ft rod and a daiwa sealine 50ha). They are very easy to catch and do not require a 12/0 and 130lb line with custom rods, especially if your going to do it every once in awhile. No need for custom reels or upgraded parts. You can get a penn spin fisher SSV 9500, fill it with 50lb braid and leave room for 100yrds of 30lb mono, throw it on a 12ft penn prevail, torque or ocean master rod and your in business. Use an 80lb shock leader and 3ft of coated 135 or 210lb wire and a 10/0 owner circle hook.


This is true. I once caught a 8ft Nurse shark on a Pfleuger 5000 spinning reel with 65lb brain and a 40lb flouro dropper rig. No steel leader, The ccircle hook caught right in the corner of the jaw like it was supposed to.

My wife caught a 5 or 6ft Blacktip on a Penn Fierce 4000 with 30lb braid and a 40lb flouro dropper rig. Once again, no steel leader.


----------

